# CWD test shows negative on one MI deer



## Tom Morang (Aug 14, 2001)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
September 2, 2005

Contacts: Steve Schmitt 517-336-5030 or Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014	

CWD Monitoring Continues in Kent County White-tailed Deer

While a newspaper article in today's Detroit Free Press stated a few deer in Kent County appeared to exhibit neurological symptoms consistent with Chronic Wasting Disease (CWD), a department of Natural Resources' test on one deer was negative for the fatal disease, according to wildlife officials.

"Our department is doing targeted, active CWD surveillance on deer around the state," said William Moritz, chief of the DNR Wildlife Division. "If any local law enforcement agencies come into contact or are alerted about deer that are suspect, we encourage them to dispatch the deer and turn the carcass over to the DNR for proper testing and analysis."

Moritz said a DNR biologist examined another deer from the Kent County area and concluded a vehicular accident most likely caused the displayed symptoms. However to ensure a correct diagnosis, the animal is currently being tested for CWD. 

Since 2002, the DNR has conducted targeted CWD surveillance. Deer examined displayed neurological symptoms consistent with CWD and were collected by the DNR. DNR laboratory staff have physically examined and tested 190 suspect deer and eight suspect elk. Many of those deer had brain abscesses resulting from trauma to the head, probably from a vehicle. As of Sept. 1, the DNR has tested 17,286 deer and 332 elk that were submitted by hunters or killed by a vehicle. No animal in Michigan has tested positive for CWD. 

"Deer are often subject to injury and illness, and receiving reports of unhealthy deer is not unusual," said DNR Wildlife Veterinarian Steve Schmitt. "Evidence of trauma to deer is not easily observed. Deer that incur trauma associated with vehicular accidents may later become lethargic, emaciated, drool, and become unafraid of humans. Pneumonia does occur in wild deer and those deer often exhibit similar symptoms."

The DNR is continuing targeted surveillance of suspect deer. Public participation in this effort is valuable. Should a citizen observe a deer exhibiting neurological symptoms consistent with CWD, such as staggering, drooling or emaciation, they should contact the nearest DNR office. It should be noted that CWD symptoms are also characteristic of other diseases, and CWD can only be detected through an examination of an animal's nervous system tissues.

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural resources for current and future generations.

###


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

ERIC SHARP OUTDOORS: Deer show symptoms similar to disease 

At least five deer with symptoms like those of chronic wasting disease have been killed in the past two weeks near Townsend Park in Kent County. 

The Kent County Sheriff's office told local police departments Thursday not to shoot such deer in the head because the state Department of Natural Resources wanted to test the brain stems for the disease. A police officer, who asked not to be identified, said officers were told to shoot such deer in the chest instead.

http://www.freep.com/sports/outdoors/outcol2e_20050902.htm


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Officials probe deer disease 

"I'm pretty confident that it isn't CWD," Steve Schmidt, a DNR veterinarian, said Friday. "We've tested more than 17,000 deer, 400 elk and 20 moose in Michigan and haven't found one case. 

"We're kind of frustrated because the Kent County deer were taken to a landfill before we could test them," Schmidt said.

http://www.freep.com/sports/outdoors/deer3e_20050903.htm


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Rash of sick deer alarms authorities 

http://www.mlive.com/news/grpress/index.ssf?/base/news-24/1125742566169190.xml&coll=6

Saturday, September 03, 2005 By Howard Meyerson Press Outdoors Editor

When Kent County Sheriff's Deputy Keith Kazelskis got a call about a sick deer in a Cannon Township resident's yard two weeks ago, he didn't think much of it. 

Kazelskis found the deer dazed and having a hard time breathing, so he put it down.

Then, he got a second call about a sick deer a week later. That got his attention. 

And after reports of three other sick deer, Kazelskis alerted the Department of Natural Resources. 

Four of the five deer were found within a half-mile of each other near Townsend Park. Some were foaming at the mouth and emaciated or appeared confused, unafraid of humans, Kazelskis said. 

Kazelskis killed two. Two others had been shot by other officers. A fifth that had been reported at the park walked away. 

"It's pretty common to get calls to put down deer, but I thought it was odd to get so many from one area," Kazelskis said. "I thought, 'What the heck is going on?' The two I put down didn't appear to have any injuries. They just appeared sick. I figured there is something going around." 

State wildlife officials, on the alert for chronic wasting disease, which infects the brain of deer and can devastate a herd, said they do not believe any of the deer had the debilitating disease. 

While some symptoms were similar, deer with the disease rarely display so many symptoms at one time. It also is unlikely so many deer would turn up in a seemingly acute stage of the disease.

"We could have a small pocket, but you typically would not have five deer showing CWD symptoms at the same time. It's a slow, progressive disease," said Steve Schmitt, the state veterinarian in charge of the DNR wildlife disease laboratory at Michigan State University. 

Schmitt said the state has tested more than 17,000 deer, 400 elk and 20 moose as part of its CWD surveillance program and all have tested negative for the disease. He said 200 deer similar to the ones shot in Kent County have been tested. All were skinny, disoriented, oblivious to humans standing nearby -- and all tested negative for wasting disease, Schmitt said. 

"I certainly would not jump to the conclusion these were CWD deer," he said. "Deer can die from any number of things. In fact, I would be willing to bet that it's not CWD. Five deer at one time doesn't make any sense."

Sara Schaefer, the DNR wildlife supervisor for southwest Michigan, said she believes at least one of the deer had been hit by a car. Similar symptoms occur after a car-deer accidents. 

The deer reported walking at Townsend Park later was killed by DNR staffers who responded to other concerned calls later in the day. That deer, she said, appeared to have been hit by a car. 

"We get calls every week about suspected CWD deer all over our area. They may be foaming at the mouth or seem to be blind," Schaefer said. "We have drought conditions and deer have to travel quite a bit right now. 

"I was alarmed when I heard about the Townsend deer, but staff saw it had been injured by a vehicle. I was satisfied about why it was acting that way. If all the deer had been found far away from roads, we would be more concerned." 

Schaefer said the Townsend Park deer currently is being stored in a freezer and will be shipped to Schmitt's laboratory next week for analysis. 

In the meantime, law enforcement officers who need to kill a sick deer are being asked to preserve the head and contact the DNR, which will analyze the animal's brain tissue. 

Area residents who discover sick deer are encouraged to call their local DNR office or the DNR's Plainwell Service Center at (269) 685-6851. 

Three of the five deer killed in the past two weeks were disposed of by the Kent County Road Commission. The fourth was buried on the landowner's property where it was found. The fifth was taken by the DNR.


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Vet Pathol 42:566-578 (2005)
© 2005 American College of Veterinary Pathologists 

Locoweed (Oxytropis sericea)induced Lesions in Mule Deer (Odocoileius hemionus) 
B. L. Stegelmeier, L. F. James, D. R. Gardner, K. E. Panter, S. T. Lee, M. H. Ralphs, J. A. Pfister and T. R. Spraker 
U.S. Department of Agriculture, Agriculture Research Service, Poisonous Plant Research Laboratory, Logan, UT (BLS, LFJ, DRG, KEP, SL, MHR, JAP); and College of Veterinary Medicine and Biomedical Sciences, Colorado State University, Fort Collins, CO (TRS) 

Locoweed poisoning has been reported in wildlife, but it is unknown whether mule deer (Odocoileius hemionus) are susceptible. In areas that are heavily infested with locoweed, deer and elk (Cervus elaphus nelsoni) have developed a spongiform encephalopathy, chronic wasting disease (CWD). Although these are distinct diseases, no good comparisons are available. The purpose of this study was to induce and describe chronic locoweed poisoning in deer and compare it with the lesions of CWD. Two groups of four mule deer were fed either a complete pelleted ration or a similar ration containing 15% locoweed (Oxytropis sericea). Poisoned deer lost weight and developed a scruffy, dull coat. They developed reluctance to move, and movement produced subtle intention tremors. Poisoned deer had extensive vacuolation of visceral tissues, which was most severe in the exocrine pancreas. Thyroid follicular epithelium, renal tubular epithelium, and macrophages in many tissues were mildly vacuolated. The exposed deer also had mild neuronal swelling and cytoplasmic vacuolation that was most obvious in Purkinje cells. Axonal swelling and dystrophy was found in many white tracts, but it was most severe in the cerebellar peduncles and the gracilis and cuneate fasciculi. These findings indicate that deer are susceptible to locoweed poisoning, but the lesions differ in severity and distribution from those of other species. The histologic changes of locoweed poisoning are distinct from those of CWD in deer; however, the clinical presentation of locoweed poisoning in deer is similar. Histologic and immunohistochemical studies are required for a definitive diagnosis. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Key words: Astragalus; deer; locoweed; Odocoileius hemionus; oxytropis.

Request reprints from Bryan L. Stegelmeier, USDA/ARS Poisonous Plant Research Laboratory, 1150 East 1400 North, Logan, UT 84341 (USA). E-mail: [email protected].



http://www.vetpathology.org/cgi/con...EX=0&volume=42&issue=5&journalcode=vetpathTSS


----------



## silversides (Aug 16, 2002)

Another deer was shot yesterday in Kent County that exibited signs of neurological disorders. The only reason I know this is because it was shot right in my front yard! Not only is there one less deer for me to hunt, but it was a nice 8pt. to boot! This buck was laying down eating flower bushes at 10 am in the morning...quite a site to see! Not sure what the deal is but it is quite strange.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Sick deer examined for signs of disease

Wednesday, September 07, 2005 By Ed White The Grand Rapids Press 
http://www.mlive.com/news/grpress/index.ssf?/base/news-24/1126104345209150.xml&coll=6

PLAINFIELD TOWNSHIP -- Bob Benson hunted deer for decades. He had never seen anything like the eight-point buck that was munching on hydrangea in his yard. 

"He should have been a lot heavier. This time of year, there's a lot of food for deer," Benson, 76, said Tuesday. "I got within 20 feet, and he still didn't move. They usually have an instinct to hide. ... He was obviously very ill." 

The buck staggered into woods behind Benson's home near Post Drive NE. Sheriff's deputies fatally shot the animal Saturday, the sixth death of a sick deer in recent weeks in the area.

The state Department of Natural Resources will examine the remains for clues to any illness, especially chronic wasting disease, known as CWD, which has been found in the West and Midwest, but not Michigan. 

One deer checked by the state did not have CWD. Results on another were expected today, DNR veterinarian Steve Schmitt said. Others were taken to landfills or buried and were not examined. 

"It could be you're having different things come together," Schmitt said of the sick deer. "I don't believe it's CWD."


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

Fox news reported tonight that all three deer tested negative for CWD. We can all breathe a sigh of relief.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

This is good news, but I hope we don't let our guard down and keep monitoring the problem. I'd like to know why those deer are sick? It seems strange to have such a concentration in one area. Poison? Disease? Glad it doesn't appear to be CWD, but I'm still interested in why the outbreak.


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

Michigan outofdoors reported last night that it wasn't blue tongue or cwd. said it looked like some type of poisoning.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE 
September 22, 2005

Contacts:
Dan O'Brien or Steve Schmitt at 517-336-5030
Mary Dettloff at 517-335-3014

DNR Officials Confirm Two Cases of Eastern Equine Encephalitis in Kent County Deer

The Department of Natural Resources, collaborating with Michigan State University, today said it has confirmed two cases of Eastern Equine Encephalitis (EEE) in deer from Kent County and has two additional suspect cases at the DNR's Wildlife Disease Laboratory in Lansing. 

The infected deer originated in two townships south of Rockford, a community just north of Grand Rapids. The Michigan Department of Agriculture also recently confirmed three cases of EEE in horses in Michigan, including two in Kent County.

The deer specimens were submitted for testing by the public after some deer in Kent County were observed behaving abnormally. A media report speculated that the deer had Chronic Wasting Disease (CWD), but all have tested negative for CWD. Testing by DNR and MSU scientists at the Diagnostic Center for Population and Animal Health have confirmed EEE in two of the six deer presented for testing, according to DNR Wildlife Veterinarian Steve Schmitt. Test results suggest EEE was likely present in two others. Michigan becomes only the second state in the country to document EEE in free-ranging white-tailed deer. The first case was documented in 2001 in Georgia.

EEE is transmitted by mosquitoes, much like West Nile Virus. There is a human health risk to EEE, as humans who are bitten by mosquitoes carrying the disease can become fatally ill, cautioned Michigan Community Health Department Director Janet D. Olszewski. It is possible that a person could become infected with EEE by getting brain or spinal cord matter from an infected deer in their eyes, lungs, or in skin wounds. The last case of EEE in a human in Michigan was documented in 2002. While rare, state health officials urged citizens to take extra precautions against EEE by taking action to reduce mosquito populations; using insect repellents for personal protection from bites; keeping tight screens on windows, doors and porches; and using protective clothing.

"It is encouraging that citizens have an increased awareness of wildlife disease and, with the help of county sheriff's deputies were willing to bring these deer to our attention," said DNR Director Rebecca Humphries. "We encourage any citizen who observes a deer that is obviously sick and behaving abnormally to contact the closest DNR field office during business hours or the DNR Report All Poaching (RAP) Line after 5 p.m. and on the weekends to provide critical information so we can continue to monitor EEE in this region."

The DNR RAP Line is available 24 hours a day at 1-800-292-7800. Reports also can be made online at the DNR Web site at www.michigan.gov/dnr by clicking on Law Enforcement under the "Inside the DNR" menu. Also, the public can use the Michigan Emerging Diseases Web site at www.michigan.gov/emergingdiseases to report deer that appear to be sick. 

DNR officials urged hunters entering the fall hunting season to exercise extra caution while hunting in Kent County. Hunters should observe the following safety procedures recommended by the DNR since 2002:

* Hunters should not handle or consume wild animals that appear sick or act abnormally, regardless of the cause.
* Always wear heavy rubber or latex gloves when field dressing deer.
* Minimize contact with brain or spinal tissues. Do not cut into the head of any deer that behaved abnormally even to remove the rack. When removing antlers from healthy deer, use a hand saw rather than a power saw, and always wear safety glasses.
* Bone out the carcass, keeping both the head and spine intact.
* Wash hands with soap and water after handling carcasses and before and after handling meat.
* Thoroughly sanitize equipment and work surfaces used during processing with bleach solution (1 tablespoon of bleach to 1 gallon water). Consider keeping a separate set of knives used only for butchering deer.

Humphries noted that hunters and the general public should not dispatch any deer that they suspect might be infected with EEE but instead report abnormally-behaving deer to the DNR immediately. It is critical that these deer be properly euthanized to preserve organs for testing. "Timely and proper collection of deer specimens is crucial to accurate diagnosis," Humphries said.

EEE is transmitted by mosquitoes that usually frequent hardwood swamps. Mosquitoes that have fed on birds carrying EEE can transmit the disease to horses, deer and humans. The state has documented cases of EEE in horses in southern Michigan for at least 40 years, and a vaccine to protect horses is available. Horses, and probably deer, do not develop high enough levels of EEE virus in their blood to be contagious to other animals or humans by direct contact alone. 

For more information on EEE and other emerging diseases in Michigan, visit the Michigan Emerging Diseases Web site at www.michigan.gov/emergingdiseases.

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural resources for current and future generations.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

I was talking to Eric while we were at the salmon conference in Kenoha. Thought I better post this article when I got back.

ERIC SHARP: Deer have equine encephalitis 
O'Brien said a scientific journal reported last January about the only other known case of eastern equine encephalitis in wild deer, a single animal found in Georgia in 2001. 
"The new thing about this is that it's in the deer," O'Brien said. "It's not a new disease."
http://www.freep.com/sports/outdoors/outcol24e_20050924.htm


----------

